# Tybee 4-15



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

The whiting bite is red hot.  Fished the back river from Lazzarato to Back River pier. Every drop was a score. The bigger ones were found in 25'-30' of water. Kept a few for supper and released the other 40-50 of them. Nothing like reeling in a fish on almost every cast. 



Hey, are there any guys here on the boating board that fish near Tybee? Hilton Head? Anywhere near the Ga/S.C. area? It would be nice to here some reports and info. I'm new at this boat fishing game.


----------



## SameOle (Aug 25, 2005)

*Just getting started..*

Just moved to Tybee last fall and just got a boat this spring. Ive been out twice to try and get familiar with the area and learn the tide patterns. A lot different then boating in the Gulf Coast. Plan to take the poles with me next time out, still just cautious about traveling from Lazzarato towards the back of little tybee when the tide is low. 


Also, been wondering the best area to go camping/fishing on LittleTybee and how to get there while staying on the back side of the islands? Any ideas?

Thanks, and Ill post whatever fishing reports I get as I get more time to get out on the water. Still gotta finish up this semester of classes before I take the summer off.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Cool sameole, good to have another new boater around Tybee to talk with. 

Yes, Lazzorato can be difficult to navigate at low tide, yet I have done it several times now with only hitting the mud twice. I have learned alot each time out. Its not too bad now that I'm familiar with the channel. This past weekend found out Chimney creek can be hazardous at low tide all so, but now I know which route to take. 

Yep'..............have talked to several folks bout' getting to Little Tybee and camping. From what I gather, Jacks cut and mosquito ditch are the way to go on from the north side of little Tybee. But very hard for someone new. I think I'll wait and let someone show me those, too chicken to try on my own. But on the Warsaw sound side of Little Tybee (south side) I have been told of a couple of creeks you can go into with relative ease. Let you know when I venture that far out.


----------



## SameOle (Aug 25, 2005)

*Cant...*

say that I have been as lucky during my first couple times out. I was coming back in on the outgoing tide my last time out and a guy I was talking with told me to stay towards the middle and just a little left. I think he should have said right as I sat there for 4 hours to let the tide turn and get me off the mud. However, some guys going by in the channel that was roughly ten yards from my boat were nice enough to throw us a beer. Last time I ever go out for a "3 hour tour" with out at least taking some beer and chips. Other then that, it really wasn't that bad just hanging out and watching some wildlife. Oh yeah, and I learnd that the marsh mud is not firm like I'm used to. The first step I took and I was up to my @$$ in mud. 

Anyway, I definately look forward to getting some free time to start fishing. I have a Tahoe ski and fish (I compromised with the boss, aka. my fiance since we bought the boat together) I was looking at some flats boats, she didn't think they looked comfortable enough. Anyway, not as fishing friendly but it definately will do its job, but I tend to be restricted to the inshore coastal water ways. I plan on learning a lot about the area this first season out on the water. Specialy how to catch a fish and grill it while camping without to much trouble. 

Anyway, I will post my reports and agree that its nice to have someone else that is learning the area posting as well. Take care.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yep', every other time I have been going threw Lazzarato at low tide I have seen someone stuck on the mud bank. Knock on wood..........has not happened to me yet.  All the experienced locals I have talked with, all have horror stories of getting stranded. Sometimes just while the tide changes and a few stories of being stuck for days. Point being always take precautions and have some extra stuff on board.

Nope, its stay to the right going back to the boat ramp and then left before you get to beep water. There is a old log(driftwood) with limbs on it perched up in the grass I use as a marker.(on your right going out, left coming in) Look for it next time out.

Marsh mud...........if grass or oysters are not growing on it, its not fit to walk on. I all so have learned that the hard way. 

I got a light weight v-hull aluminum fishing boat, with a shallow draft, so I should be able to handle the "skinny" water alright.  

Gonna be out this weekend hunting for Trout and Bass(red fish), let you know how it goes.


----------

